# The sacred 4x8 layout



## cabledawg

This is more for juststartingout, but everyone feel free to join in the fun. These are all Bachmann EZ Track, but NS (grey roadbed) not steel (black roadbed). THey can be mixed, but the NS stuff has a better variety.










This first one is using the single crossover track to go from outer to inner loop.










THis one is using the #6 turnouts to accomplish the same thing, but allowing more space between the outer and inner loop.










This one is just a variation using single spur tracks instead of the grouped spur tracks. These spurs are longer which should hold more cars, but takes up much more room on the layout. But it does allow you to run two different industries, albeit awefully close together.


----------



## sstlaure

For a really impressive 4x8, check out the latest issue (Feb 2011) of Model Railroader magazine. The cover shot is of a twice around with a coal branch line - the details are amazing and it's hard to believe you can pack so much into a 4x8.

http://mrr.trains.com/en/Magazine/Current Issue.aspx


----------



## cabledawg

I've got alot of 4x8 layouts and you would be very surprised what can be crammed into the space. But for this one, it was requested to have 22"R curves, which is very limiting in such a small space. But it can be done.


----------



## tankist

i do not think that dual mainline is needed. steals so many possibilities. i like layout Scott posted - long run (twice) and nice for 4*8 operation options, elevation changes and with scenic dividers possibilities for scenery really take off. 
of course it is hard to top pros and their professional layouts.


----------



## cabledawg

Juststartingout is using EZ Track and wanted to be able to run two trains. Double loops is the easiest way to do that. Its simple and easy, and some of us like that 

Edit: I guess I should specify that this is HO scale.


----------



## winnbear

you using 18"r on inside and 22 on outside? I am new but doing alot of loooking at 4x8. I know, but that is what I got room for.


----------



## jonyb

Should be. You can make a half circle with 22" EZ-track on a 4' wide table.


----------



## flyboy2610

I read somewhere that there is a height difference between the black roadbed and gray roadbed EZ track. I don't remember where I read that, though.


----------



## mwpeber

cabledawg said:


>


What's the break for on the inner track?


----------

